# Whats the difference between a Asv sr-70 and the pt-70?



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

Any info is appreciated, I'm looking into a Sr-70 to replace my Bobcat S185, has anyone used and asv in gravel? I do a fair bit of driveway excavation and base preperation and am a little concerned about the tracks in gravel. How good are the asv air conditioning units? Also wondering if anyone has used and asv 70 to load a tri-axle dump truck, how does it do?


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

At work we used to have lots of ASVs, we eventually sold them all...

ASV also made the track systems for Caterpillar B series skidsteers. 

I've worked on a lot of the tracks, they aren't the greatest, but everything has it's problems. Everything will break at some point in time.

The only real big problem we've had is guys try to use tracked machines to work on the sides of hills and they position the skidsteer perpendicular to the rise, which will cause the track to come off over time, especially if they aren't adjusted properly. 

That problem happens atleast once a week, mostly because the operators don't check the tension before operating. But it's not hard to get the track back on once its off, if you've got the tools. Otherwise it can be kind of hard. 

Check the bogies, make sure they aren't torn up. I believe you can get ASV parts at any CAT dealer too, not too sure on that though. 

We've never had a problem with the whole rest of the ASV machines, we did maintenance on them every 250 hours, like every machine, but for the most part, unless someone damaged the machine, they were NEVER in the garage.

The RC-100s had tons of power too, they are rated at 99HP, I believe, which is still like 14HP more than the 297C skidsteers CAT has, and you'll see it when you work with them... They'll drag pretty much every other skidsteer all around.

We also had ASV RC-80s. They were great little machines too, lightweight, enough power. The only downside is the mounting pads were an odd size, so they can only use ASV buckets and attachments. I'm not too sure on the mounting pad sizes on the RC-100s, you might want to check into that so you can buy buckets and attachments wherever you want to.

But I think the biggest thing is checking the condition of the bogies and tracks. They can get kind of expensive to replace if you're doing even one side.

EDIT: The new CAT C series skidsteers don't use ASV tracks anymore, if you ask someone that works on a lot of them, they'll say it's because ASV didn't make a good system. I don't subscribe to that theory, as the C series is too new to have any real problems yet. We haven't seen any C series MTLs around, I've just seen them in the yards and the showrooms, and I don't think CATs track system will be any better.


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

Zodiac thanks for the reply, dosen't anyone else have any info?? Please help a fellow contractor out...Thanks guys.


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh, the machine I'm looking at is an older model seeing it is still the sr series, but it has a whooping 1 hr on it!


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

04f350powerv-xt;564982 said:


> Zodiac thanks for the reply, dosen't anyone else have any info?? Please help a fellow contractor out...Thanks guys.


To be honest with you, I'm not sure how popular ASV machines are.

I was born and raised and still live in Racine, Wisconsin, home of JI Case... And when I look at Case machines, they compare to ASV (although not as much power) but with a pretty decent price.

Same thing for John Deere.

Actually, to be really honest with you, I do not know why people buy Cat machines, they are expensive, the power and flow is comparable to Case/New Holland and John Deere. The only thing I really like over those machines is Cat's controls. Which I hear you can get on any machine now.

Like I said, we don't have any ASVs anymore, I don't know why we got rid of them, but they may not be too popular anywhere, so people might not know much about them.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I was looking at a asv also, decided against it. Has ridiculous power, but I heard the same things about the tracks and about 2k each to replace.


----------

